# Bipolar Express



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 28, 2009)

In addition to already being in the hoosegow, this guy who swiped a CSX locomotive got three years of probation, 100 hours of community service, and a restraining order to keep him away from railroads. The guy's attorney says he's bipolar and wasn't taking his meds at the time of the theft.

From the Miami Herald, at SunSentinel.com:

Miami-Dade locomotive thief sentenced

"He had sneaked onto an empty train on a Kendall sidetrack with a friend. Then he executed an intricate series of steps to start the engine. He took CSX locomotive No. 2617 on a seven-mile joyride."


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 28, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> In addition to already being in the hoosegow, this guy who swiped a CSX locomotive got three years of probation, 100 hours of community service, and a restraining order to keep him away from railroads. The guy's attorney says he's bipolar and wasn't taking his meds at the time of the theft.
> From the Miami Herald, at SunSentinel.com:
> 
> Miami-Dade locomotive thief sentenced
> ...


No wonder it takes Amtrak 2-3 years to train Sunset Ltd. East staff! :lol: (they have to perform an intricated series of steps tp put down the beds and make coffee!! :lol: )


----------



## DET63 (Sep 28, 2009)

> No wonder it takes Amtrak 2-3 years to train Sunset Ltd. East staff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention be bipolar!


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 29, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> In addition to already being in the hoosegow, this guy who swiped a CSX locomotive got three years of probation, 100 hours of community service, and a restraining order to keep him away from railroads. The guy's attorney says he's bipolar and wasn't taking his meds at the time of the theft.
> From the Miami Herald, at SunSentinel.com:
> 
> Miami-Dade locomotive thief sentenced
> ...


Now if he stole the Amtrak train out of Sanford, FL, would that be considered Grand Theft Auto-Train?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 29, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to already being in the hoosegow, this guy who swiped a CSX locomotive got three years of probation, 100 hours of community service, and a restraining order to keep him away from railroads. The guy's attorney says he's bipolar and wasn't taking his meds at the time of the theft.
> ...


And if he took his mother and got angry and threw her off would it be: "Throw Momma from the Train"? :lol:


----------

